# Central Park Zoo meets Heavenly Haven's Mini~Nubians



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

WOO HOO
they came 
they saw
they fell in love
and now 4 of my babies are on their way across state
they will be in quarenteen for a month in the Bronx Zoo then go directly to the petting zoo at Central Park


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cool is that? congratulations :clap: :leap:  .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! That is just absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:stars: That is soooo cool! You must be very proud, I know I'd be :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: yahoooo..........so neat.......congrats... :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is soo cool! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so exciting!! Congrats!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW...they are going to be famous...how exciting is that~~!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats certainly something to brag about :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*How cool is that???????? You must be so proud!* :thumb:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

WHich one went??


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

That's awesome!!!! Congratulations. Of course they fell in love!!! I cannot even imagine life without goats. In these parts people are so unfamiliar with them but when they see mine they are head over heels in love.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

That is so cool!! What a compliment to your herd!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats ....that is something to baaaaa about :stars:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks y'all!
i am completely thrilled
the zoo sent me some pics
check them out
http://heavenlyhavenmininubians.tripod.com/id23.html


----------

